# Good Deal?? Paradigm Cinema 220 Speaker Set w sub stands & receiver



## Go_Ducks (Oct 17, 2008)

I have always liked the sound of Paradigm, never heard the Cinema 220 but this sounds like a good deal. But I don't know. I need a reciever speakers and sub, have about 800 dollar budget as you can see from earlier post. Finally narrowing down. This sounds good or thinking Energy Take 5.1 and either Denon or Onkyo AVR 

Thanks again

http://cgi.ebay.com/Paradigm-Cinema-220-Speaker-Set-w-sub-stands-receiver-/160481120214?pt=Speakers_Subwoofers&hash=item255d6b8fd6


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

I would personally not buy from an unauthorized dealer, or a miss-matched setup. While the three fronts are matching, might as well just go for an all cinema setup.


----------



## Tdub (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a pair of Paradigm Monitor's for sale. It would be a good start to a nice setup.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Paradigm's Cinema Series is quite good for the money. I will say a Speaker like the Monitor Series Speakers that Tdub is offering are far more capable. Problem again would be no Warranty, but they are better Speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

